# Inshore Setup Question



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I am planning on putting a Penn 450 SS on Inshore Select 7' Ugly Stick, Medium-Light action rod with 15 lb braid. Would this be too much reel for the rod? If so, do you guys have any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I use a Penn 440SS on a 6 to 18lbs medium action Star Plasma rod and it is a great combo. I use 12lb _Sufix Tritanium_ Plus mono, which is the best line I have ever used ( I used ande forever). I will say I am old schooled, I have used Penn for 20+ years and they have worked so good for me over the years that I just don't use anything else. 

I think what you picked is a pretty good combo. IMO


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

For a light setup like that I prefer a Shimano or similar reel. I used to be a die hard Penn SS guy, now they feel like anchors on smaller rods.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Check out the slammer series too, I like the 360 for about anything in the bay.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

GENTLE WOLF said:


> For a light setup like that I prefer a Shimano or similar reel. I used to be a die hard Penn SS guy, now they feel like anchors on smaller rods.



That was my concern too, the reel just feels so heavy. It appears as though the setup is good as long as I don't mind the weight. I like the Shimano products, but I already have these reels. Guess I'll try them out and if they're too heavy, off to the FS threads.

Thanks


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Look at the new Penn "Battle" series reels as well, I have two on my inshore rods and will get a third...

P_


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Should have said on 7' Ugly sticks medium & medium light, well balanced setup...


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

To me the rod doesn't match the reel. But I'm not a fan of an ugly stick. Even the medium to heavy are too flexible. To me they are.


----------

